# Do you eat left overs now? or not?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking (reading Deep Winter again) about our eating styles.

I had my Uncle David that hated to eat left overs, he just wouldn't. He'd give the food away to anyone that had eaten with him, or the lady that had an 8a home on his property.

me, If I make a big thing of spaghetti (is there ever a small thing of spaghetti) I may freeze some, but more often I eat it many times - almost directly in a row. 

The reason I bring this up here - when we start having to eat in a more restricted (from the stores, limited items available, or just no money to purchase more) manner - after some event..... how are you going to handle it?

Are you set up to eat the same, or nearly the same many times in a close period of time?


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I try really hard to cook only enough for one meal, two at the most, but, inevitably, there will be leftovers. I do the same thing you do, freeze some, eat some over the next few days. 

You're right, better to learn now to get over food biases, than later, if it were to come to that.

Lots of folks on these forums have shared what they ate during hard times, and were thankful for it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We live on leftovers as much as we do ..? What do you call non leftover food? First round food?
DH eats leftovers almost exclusively for breakfast. He is not a fan of traditional breakfast so he will have leftover stew, pork chops etc.. early in the morning. I make a traditional breakfast later on.

And I cook to make leftovers just so he can have them for breakfast or we can have them for lunch the next day.

I bake 2 of our chickens at a time so that I have a lot of leftover meat for pot pies, hot and spicy chicken over rice etc..

And we treat meat more as a flavoring than the heart of the meal.
So.. if I buy a pack of stew beef (on super sale at Aldis only) I chop it into even smaller pieces, brown it and save it into 3rds (with aujus) for beef stews 3 times off one packet of meat.

We don't need all that protein. I think we have met almost all of our daily protein needs by the end of breakfast. 2 eggs with cheese with maybe a smidge of browned sausage or leftover ham (from the freezer) sprinkled in.

Yep.. leftovers rule.
Homemade pizza for dinner tonight. Homemade pizza for lunch tomorrow.
Lunch today was a quickie chicken egg drop soup with leftover chicken, the last couple of tablespoons of black beans from burritos the other day, a ton of veggies and some leftover spaghetti noodles etc.. it was awesome!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Being raised in the sticks we never had left overs .We had cooked food that hadn't been ate yet eep: Also when dinner or supper was called you ate what there was or waited for the next meal that might happen to be the same . No one we knew ever starved on beans ,taters and cornbread with a onion on the side . Next meal might be in reverse order too . Not much changed here from those days except we have cokes now and again . I remember a hamburger being a big treat .:bouncy:


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I love leftovers. That is my usual lunch. I get bummed if we don't have any letovers and I have to eat regular lunch fare. As long as I like it, I can eat the same thing for days and days. I have to beat off my hollow legged teenagers who think if there is food left, it is imperative for them to eat it, even if they have eaten plenty. They try to go after my planned leftovers (like I will cook extra so I have leftovers for my lunch.) My family is not as fond of leftovers as I am, so often if it is coming out for a second or third round for supper, it will be re-engineered. Same food, just presented different. Pork roast might become carnitas or pulled pork sandwiches or fried rice for example.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I live alone, and never mastered cooking for less than 4. Even if I open a can of something, there is some leftover. A pot of beans lasts for a week, same for a pot of stew unless someone shows up to help eat it. Pasta, yep, that is a weeks worth too, at least once a day, sometimes 2.

Momma cooked enough to have leftovers of something to reheat at most meals for a week. When kids were home, they ate well, especially the boy child, 6'4" at 14 took a might of groceries to fill.

Ed


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I cook my home meal on Friday or Saturday night before going to bed and eat on it through the week feeding myself and the dogs. When the crock is empty I clean it as worm slop and cook again for us for the coming week.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- I suppose if it got "lost" in the fridge long enough to be really questionable, I might not eat it. But frankly anything that saves me from having to cook more is my favorite dish. The microwave is my friend.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It *depends*

Some things really aren't all that good left over, but then some things are BETTER when they age a little

Most of the time we get more than a couple of meals from whatever we cook, and between the dogs and the chickens NOTHING gets wasted


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't eat leftovers...I eat planned meals of reheated foods.  I'm not picky about eating the same thing multiple times, which is a good thing since I never mastered the art of cooking for one.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Made a huge pot of Spaghetti.... just yesterday. Will be lunch for me for several days. Dh will have it for dinner....again. 

Yeah."I don't eat leftovers...I eat planned meals of reheated foods. "........You said a mouthfull MGM!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I don't eat leftovers...I eat planned meals of reheated foods.  I'm not picky about eating the same thing multiple times, which is a good thing since I never mastered the art of cooking for one.


That is how I would describe our eating habits here. We plan things out as best we can.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I live alone, and haven't figured out how to cook for just one yet. Working, I usually only cook one meal per day and left-overs become lunch the next day (or days), and possibly future suppers.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I make enough extra so that my spouse can take whatever it is to work the next day.
If it's something he really likes (pizza, etc) he can eat it for days in a row.

I can do leftovers once but that's it.
The kids are about the same.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

When I make a meal, I make it like I did when the two kids still lived at home. That way I have several meals to freeze. Those meals have sure come in handy when I was recuperating from an illness, or on busy days when you need a good meal and you haven't the time to fix it.

Love leftovers.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Dh loves leftovers.....me, not so much (unless it's pizza or fried chicken).

I try to repurpose leftovers as much as I can (mashed potatoes into a Shepard's pie, beans go into chili, leftover side veggies added to a casserole or stew, stew into a pot pie, etc.) But what isn't reusable (casseroles and such) is usually reheated for Saturdays lunch.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I dislike most leftovers so I try to cook only one serving at a time. Remember that in a grid down situation you may not be able to keep leftovers long. Here, things will mold over night much of the year. 

I don't have a large appetite and making a meal of meat, veg, starch is usually too much food. So I tend to divide it among several meals. For instance, I'll have a potato for one meal, maybe with some cheese and/or milk; or I'll make a small pot of mac and cheese (not from a box). For another meal I'll have the meat. Then I'll snack on fruit thru the day. I might have eggs instead of meat or I might eat fruit, bread and cheese with glasses of milk.
I have to cook separately for daughter so I normally can most of her meals. She has to have her food pureed and is on severe diet restrictions due to intestinal problems. So I make huge batches of food and can them for her. 
Dogs and chickens clean up anything we don't finish but I try not to have much left after a meal.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

It depends on the left overs. There's left overs because I cooked too much. And there's left overs because it tasted nasty. One we save, the other might as well just go. Usually, we'll eat something 2 times in a row, then wait a day and have it for a simple fast supper later in the week. I'm a life-time member of the "never learned to cook for less than 10" group.

Last week, I fed the boys from the detention center. They were supposed to be 12 in number, but at the very last minute some of them got in trouble...and only 5 made it. Talk about leftovers!! I heated it all up yesterday and took it to 3 families in our church that were sick. Even with freezing, we'd have never eaten through 3 crock pots of BBQ pork.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I purposely cook in order to have left-overs. They are eaten as is, or recreated into something else if I have time. Something like soup I can eat for days on end without getting tired of it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

We do leftovers and repurposing here too. I try to cook extra to have on hand. I prefer leftovers for breakfast instead of a traditional one. Most leftover veggies go into a bag in the freezer so that I always have mixed veggies for a pot of soup or casseroles. What doesn't get eaten eventually will go to the dog and/or chickens.

Now when the kids are gone, I don't know quite how I'll cook then.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

When the nasty-ness does come to pass, there will be a whole bunch of "Uncle David's" who are gonna have to change their ways pretty fast . . . . . . . lol

It ain't a "left over" . . . it is some more of the good stuff that I had yesterday and the day before.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I try really hard to cook just enough for one meal. I generally hate left-overs. Somethings though like spaghetti, I make an exception for. And fried rice, which somehow I just dont think of as a left-over.

When I had a flock of chickens, they got everything I didnt want to bother with.
They got an exceptional diet, and I got really good eggs :rock:

I generally dont like eating eggs, or egg dishes, unless the eggs come from my hens.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

So many things taste better on the reheat that its almost like sneaking it before its ready.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Growing up, we had one night a week where we ate up all the leftovers. As Mama said, we'd have "a dab of this and a dab of that"!

Even though it's just DH and I, I still cook full size recipes. He's okay with eating the same thing for the first dinner, the dinner the next night, and lunch the day after that. If there's more than that, I put the rest in the freezer.

Chickenista - what's your recipe for hot & spicy chicken? I don't buy stew beef. I can find round steak or London Broil cheaper and then I can trim it so it is really lean.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Sure do eat leftovers here!

*for lunch the next few days
*as a dinner on a night when we have lots of running around
*in a sandwich 
*throw the rest in the soup pot


----------



## Mattemma (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't mind them. I think it helps though if you cook 2 or 3 meals,so you are not eating only thing for 3 days in a row.If that is all there is though I will certainly eat it. If dh is home I freeze up a few of the meals for him to take.Anything to save on the cost of eating out.It is like $10 a meal so that would be atleast $30 a day without including tip and drinks!

There are people who are very picky,but if they are starving I wonder if they would turn away from the food.Most in this country never experience it,but the numbers are growing for the poor.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I do eat leftovers. What isn't eaten by day 3 goes to the dogs and chickens...so nothing is thrown away around here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i made a big pot of soup last night. i'll eat that every day for a week at least until it's gone. no problem eating leftovers here. my mother was really good with them. she could make it taste like an entirely different meal. there was always plenty food in our house though but she would use up the leftovers first. ~Georgia.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Some folks have the strange notion that only poor people eat leftovers. (more for the rest of us)

I like to cook a big amount and then freeze single portion size packages. My freezer has meat roasts, chili, soups, and stews all neatly bagged in ziplocks. At dinner time I decide what sounds good at the time and have that for dinner. I really like this in the summer. I don't have to heat up the house to have roast meat, just nuke it. Also don't have to have the same thing for three days in a row. 

I do draw the line at pizza. I almost gag when folks have pizza for breakfast that has sat out all night after a party.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

leftovers...we'd starve without them.....it is not unusual to eat spaghetti for breakfast if there was some left over from supper the night before--- in our house!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Around here there are just way to many family members coming and going. Leftovers usually don't even get cold before they are eaten.. I do cook ahead some things to freeze, have to keep a close eye on them as they tend to disappear too. But on the upside never know when food will just appear, usually family paying back their grazing.. LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i love leftovers....nothing goes to waste here.its why my belly hangs over my belt....lol...well not as much as it did.

making enough for leftovers allows me to work outside in winter during short daylight hours and come inside cold and exhausted and just heat some leftovers then fall asleep watching the news.....roflmao


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> So many things taste better on the reheat that its almost like sneaking it before its ready.



with a statement like that you know i like leftovers , it's monday morning working second shift rotation already finished a 7qt dutch oven of stew and had that for breakfast , packed it up put it in the fridge for lunches all week and started a 7qt pot of chili that is cooking on the stove now waiting for lunch.

a quadruple batch of bulgar wheat salad for Tuesday 

Wednesday we are having tomato basil soup usually make about 10 quarts and eat it for days.

meat loaf is another favorite left over , but we eat left over everything , getting a second or third meal out of it is just a bonus


----------



## irondale (Oct 3, 2012)

I will take leftovers for my lunch, and if we have enough leftovers that is usually what we eat for lunch on Sat.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

We do leftovers often, I never know who will stop by so I always make extra then we have it for lunch or another dinner. My kids both swear that chili and BBQ pork taste better at least two days in the fridge so that is their favorite way to eat it, two days old.


----------



## Hairsheep (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep, lunch leftovers become work leftovers, haha!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have a teen and a tween son, so leftovers don't last long in our fridge. But I always make large amounts when I cook, and then either pack it for school lunches or I eat it myself during the week. Sometimes I'll freeze some of the leftovers if we get tired of it before it's all gone. It's nice on a busy night to have something to thaw out and serve quickly.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, we eat leftovers, always have even when we were growing up. Dh and I ate beans in some form or another through the late 70s and grew a garden. We were grateful then and will be grateful later when we have to eat them again!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My DH works 2nd shift so he eats leftovers pretty much all the time :shrug:. When he gets home from work (somewhere around 2-4am) he goes thru the fridge and heats up whatever got cooked for dinner. I try to cook enough for a few days worth of leftovers at a time.

Now when my DH's 17-year old son is here, we don't seem to end up with as many leftovers 

My Dad is one who hates to eat leftovers. It's not unusual for him and my Mom to go out for lunch someplace, and for them to swing by my place on the way home and hand off their leftovers to me. I get half-sandwiches mostly, sometimes wings, and they make a really nice lunch for me!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> haven't figured out how to cook for just one yet


Cook for four and put three portions in the freezer
Same amount of cooking time, same mess to clean up, but food for 4 days from one day of cooking


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Yep, we also cook for planned leftovers! We also try to prep ingredients for other meals in the near future, like grilling extra chicken breasts so we can cut them up for salad later, washing & prepping extra veggies for lunch tomorrow as long as we've got everything out, etc.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I try to make left overs, doesn't always happen with a 14 yr old boy in the house, LOL. DH takes left overs for lunch every day. If I plan it well enough,m there will be enough left over for the kids and I for lunch, too. We don't, usually, eat leftover for dinner, though. They don't hang around that long,


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

My DH is wonderful about leftovers as we cook to have left overs to freeze and eat later. 

Sunday I made 5 mini loaf pans of chicken pot pie. Cooked them and let cool. Wrapped them in saran wrap and then alum foil. We also will cook Spicy Shrimp or Pork dishes, eat a bowl and freeze the rest in individual containers. I can spaghetti sauce so all I have to do is make noodles. 

If the leftovers are left in the fridge and aren't eaten in a day or so, I compost them and mark the meal "off the list" to ever make again as I know it wasn't good - lol.

I was raised eating left overs and never had a problem with it. It can be food that is reheated or totally remade into a new meal, we aren't picky. I can't stand to throw food out so try hard to either freeze or can the left overs.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

we are having leftovers tonight...ham, kielbasa, scalloped potatoes and brussel sprouts. No one is complaining


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

We love leftovers here also. I still have a hard time cooking smaller amounts for us. Our grown son lives with us and certain things he don;t like so he gets the left overs from another meal instead of what we are having. We have lots of beans, tators, mac and cheese and there is always left overs for another meal. Going to the doctor used to mean we ate out, not any more. We come home and heat up left overs and think about the money we have saved from not eating out. Lots of good ideas here from all you tightwaders, keep it up. I am loving all of them.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Some foods are better the next day when the spices seem to blend. We're big on leftovers. Why dirty pots and pans for just a little, when you could make a lot and only have to wash the same number?

Pork roasts, meat loaf, fried chicken, most anything you can think of.

Of course, we rotate our canned meals on a regular basis too. It makes life simple when you just open a quart of split pea/ham soup, or spaghetti sauce for two.

When things get tough, canning will take the place of freezing for lots of things.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I have no issues with leftovers, pastas taste best the next day. I'll eat the same food 2 days in a row or for three meals, but no more. Fiance hates leftovers, only certain foods, like the pasta, he will eat again. 
I think people who refuse to eat leftovers are spoiled and inconsiderate. People go without food and to refuse a perfectly good meal is crazy. Even more annoying when people throw food away instead of eating it or reusing it some way.


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

I am not big on leftovers, but I usually cook enough to have for my husband the next day for lunch.What is left goes to the chickens.Now if i fix a meal with rice I will cook double the amount to make fried rice the next day.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

My lunch at work is usually leftovers from the night before.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

What else would we eat for lunch??


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I make extra on purpose just to have "left overs" from. Gets me really riled when the teenagers eat it all and there is none left over!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

backwoods said:


> I make extra on purpose just to have "left overs" from. Gets me really riled when the teenagers eat it all and there is none left over!


When my husband started his business years ago, we had a number of men living with us as they were working pretty much 24 hours a day to get the product developed. I used to make massive pots of food and put it in the fridge, hoping to at least get the next day's lunch out of it but they inevitably would eat it during the night so by morning, the pot was empty. LOL


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

wagvan said:


> I love leftovers. That is my usual lunch. I get bummed if we don't have any letovers and I have to eat regular lunch fare. As long as I like it, I can eat the same thing for days and days. I have to beat off my hollow legged teenagers who think if there is food left, it is imperative for them to eat it, even if they have eaten plenty. They try to go after my planned leftovers (like I will cook extra so I have leftovers for my lunch.) My family is not as fond of leftovers as I am, so often if it is coming out for a second or third round for supper, it will be re-engineered. Same food, just presented different. Pork roast might become carnitas or pulled pork sandwiches or fried rice for example.


^^this

I, too, am plagued with the hollow legged teen and love leftovers. I find that most leftovers taste better than the original. A package of tortillas and some shredded cheese can turn many a leftover into an incredible first-round. We don't have a microwave anymore, so reheating some dishes can be a challenge. But it won't stop us. We have leftover nights once or twice a week, just to keep from wasting stuff (and because we are too lazy to make a new meal).


----------



## Backwoods Bill (Jan 23, 2013)

Pease porridge hot, pease porridge cold,
Pease porridge in the pot, nine days old;
Some like it hot, some like it cold,
Some like it in the pot, nine days old.


----------



## Have&Have Not (Mar 3, 2013)

Certain left overs can be transformed into a new meal, but for the most part the pigs and chickens. Get whatever is left. We keep the portions realistic and make a ton of fresh breads. Since much happens around being in the kitchen we enjoy making simple fresh meals everyday.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Leftovers????? Everything is leftover. When you can only eat 1/4 cup at a time you eat it over and over. Yogurt starts every meal. I try to make breakfast fresh every morning. 1 hot entree each day every 2-3 hours, day and night....James


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There have been times when things are leftover for a REASON,
and no matter how many ways you re-serve it nobody will eat it.

I grew up in a house where the beans might have gotten burned, but that soup was what you were getting...until it was GONE.
3 days in a row even.

I never subjected my own family to that extreme kind of torture.
That's what chickens are for!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I used to HATE leftovers Then later in life I realized it was microwaved food that I hated the taste of. 
Now I love leftovers and just rewarm everything in a pan on the stove or the oven depending on the item. 
Never use the microwave.


----------



## Sara in IN (Apr 2, 2003)

Leftovers ? Box 'em up, put them in the fridge or freezer and now you have convenience food. 

If you are on a special/restricted diet or have food allergies/sensitivities, it's about the only way you have a quick-fix food or take-along-lunch that you can safely eat.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Depends on what it is. We freeze things like soups, sauces, etc. We also send food to my neighbors every night. What's left over, if anything, then goes in the chicken bucket.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I like to re-purpose some left overs. For instance, our roast beef dinner becomes beef stew.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Jerngen said:


> I used to HATE leftovers Then later in life I realized it was microwaved food that I hated the taste of.
> Now I love leftovers and just rewarm everything in a pan on the stove or the oven depending on the item.
> Never use the microwave.


Can you really taste a difference? I use my microwave to re-heat all the time and I can't tell. I don't have a really strong sense of taste or smell though - that might make a difference.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We purposely prepare large meals on the weekends just so we have lots of leftovers to eat for lunches (at work) and suppers when we get home from work. Some weeks we eat the same lunch and dinner menu all work week long.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

BTA: When I was a single working mom, I used to cook two or three big meals on Sunday and put it into individual serving size tupperware containers. There was enough for me to eat lunch and dinner for the week, plus most dinners for my kids (they usually got frozen pizza once or twice a week). And because I made two or three different things, I could mix it up a bit so I didn't get food fatigue from eating the same thing all week.

I found that when you're working and running all over town to get your kids to their various practices/rehearsals, having pre-made food in the fridge at home waiting for you keeps you from caving to the temptation of fast food.

And back then, I had chickens (man, I miss my chickens!  ) so if there were any leftovers at the end of the week, the chickens got them.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Sometimes I cook a huge batch of something, and can up the extra. After Christmas, I made a huge batch of Navy Bean soup. We had it for a couple of meals, and I canned up the rest. I have made huge batches of pot roast, chili, soups and stews and canned up the extra. It sure is nice to be able to pull a jar of home made goodness off the shelf when I'm not feeling up to cooking!

I'm still trying to learn to cook for the two of us now that the kids are gone. And I had gastric bypass surgery about a year and a half ago, so my tummy is very small. What usually happens is that I cook a meal. We have it for supper. I put the remainder in Tupperware. And send it in with Hubby for his lunch the following day at work. That works out very well.

I still shop at Costco and Sams. I get the huge packages of meat. Then when I get home, I divide it up into ziplock baggies in meal size amounts, and freeze them. Tat way, I only need to grab a single bag in the morning and put it in the fridge to thaw.

I really hate wasting food.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not fond of leftovers reheated in the microwave either! If it can go on the stove, like chili or soup or casseroles. I also like to take beef stew and thicken it up then put it into either pie pastry or crescent rolls then serve with gravy. I do the same with carnitas. 

I also like to eat cold food.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> I get the huge packages of meat. Then when I get home, I divide it up into ziplock baggies in meal size amounts, and freeze them. Tat way, I only need to grab a single bag in the morning and put it in the fridge to thaw.


Thats really the key to how I store/cook anymore. I love to buy in bulk as much as possible and then when I get home cut it down to single sized serving portions. I love making hamburger patties, and freezing them.
I do that with veggies to. Buy as big as I can get, put in a freezer bag, and then take out just want.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I can leftovers, they make wonderful storage food. I have cabinets filled with jars of leftovers waiting to be warmed for a great meal. Some in tiny jars, some in quarts, depends on what kind of food it is and if I use it for a full meal or one part of a future meal. 

When I was a kid we never had leftovers. At times we might leave the table hungry for more. Mom cooked a set amount and each person was assigned what they were allowed to have. If you were the unlucky person who didn't like spinach on a spinach night, you were SOL and either raided the garden hunting for a ripe tomato, or went to bed hungry. 

Life is sooooooooo good with leftovers!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I like Sawmill's answer......that just food that's not eaten, yet.... lol.
If I didn't eat leftovers I'd be one, hungry dude!


----------



## Mma800 (Feb 27, 2013)

There are only a handful of foods that I will eat as leftovers. Never anything from a restaurant or made by someone else. Weird, I know. My mother did it to me with her bad cooking, long term keeping of questionable food and refusal to ever get rid of expired food or condiments. I love her to death, but her mustard is from 1998 and she has some pizza in there from December.
Sorry, Mom!


----------

